# Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest Trailer



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/piratesofthecaribbeandeadmanschest.html



> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Synopsis:*[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp) discovers he owes a blood debt to the legendary Davey Jones, Captain of the ghostly Flying Dutchman. With time running out, Jack must find a way out of his debt or else be doomed to eternal damnation and servitude in the afterlife. Making matters worse, Sparrow's problems manage to interefere with the wedding plans of a certain Will Turner (Orlando Bloom) and Elizabeth Swann (Keira Knightley), who are forced to join Jack on yet another one of his misadventures. [/SIZE][/FONT]


 
My kids will want to see this one for sure!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2005)

July is toooooooo long!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

You mean we can't download it yet? What good is this stupid Internet anyway!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2005)

ayyyyy, finally there be a sequel to the best movie ever
made. Avast me matey's but July is to long to wait!
So swab your decks and sharpen your swords to pass
the time until Captain Jack sails again, arrrr!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2005)

Yo Ho, Yo Ho, A Pirate's Life for me!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Xequat (Dec 2, 2005)

They should have waited until Sep 19, Talk Like a Pirate Day.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks good.  Can't wait!  I have watched the first movie a few times.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 2, 2005)

I have no idea how many times I've seen the first one. We all know that normally, sequels are not as good as originals, but I really hope that won't be the case here.

I'm still waiting for the sequel to Braveheart.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2005)

Umm.... I think I've seen the original more times than Star Wars?

"My name is Bob, and, I'm a Geek."


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 2, 2005)

Of course, that release date doesnt take into consideration the Halt in filming that occured/is occuring last week or so do to real life pirates attacking the film crew.

ARRRRR!

%-}


----------



## Navarre (Dec 2, 2005)

Pirates really is a well made movie. I own it on dvd and it's one of my favorites. I hope the sequel is as good.

Too often sequels try too hard to outdo themselves. This is partly due, I'm sure, to having a bigger budget than the original. 

They rely too heavily on CGI, wire work, and big special effects. You can see examples of this in such films as Resident Evil 2 and The Mummy Returns. 

I think Pirates had just the right combination of every good element. If they keep to the same balance and have sharp writing for the characters, this will be a fantastic movie.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 3, 2005)

YES!

That is all.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Of course, that release date doesnt take into consideration the Halt in filming that occured/is occuring last week or so do to real life pirates attacking the film crew.
> 
> ARRRRR!
> 
> %-}




I thought they were actually filming two movies at once this time, then do a delayed release of the third movie, maybe for Christmas? To keep the hype up for a BOX set?

And Real Life Pirates do not exist, we voted them out existence, I thought.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 4, 2005)

Good stuff!!!

%-}


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thought they were actually filming two movies at once this time, then do a delayed release of the third movie



Is that so? It wouldn't surprise me. Minimal info. here:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/



> Verbinski is shooting select scenes for PotC 3 as he shoots PotC 2


----------



## Bester (Dec 5, 2005)

Just tell me the monkey will be back.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Just tell me the monkey will be back.



Didn't the monkey die with the rest of them? :idunno:


----------



## Bester (Dec 5, 2005)

nope.  He stole the cursed gold again, and was cursed again.  It's at the very very end, after the credits.

I like monkeys.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> nope.  He stole the cursed gold again, and was cursed again.  It's at the very very end, after the credits.


End of ...?  the first movie?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> nope.  He stole the cursed gold again, and was cursed again.  It's at the very very end, after the credits.
> 
> I like monkeys.



I must have missed that.

Why not ask Santa for one for Xmas?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2005)

If you watch the movie until the very end, after the credits roll, theres a short scene with the monkey stealing a coin. I've seen the movie enough times.  It seemed like a "lose edge to tie up in a sequel" type thing.

You'd have to either sit in the theater until the music ends....or be too lazy to stop it when playing it at home.  Good thing I'm both. LOL!

Ok, back to watching TNA...Ravens bleeding like a stuck pig, and I'm envious....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't think I saw the monkey thing. I always check the end of the credits if watching something on my TiVo at home, but I don't usually sit through them at the theatre.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

Saw a trailer for this at 'Narnia' tonight. They certianly make it look frenetic.


----------

